# Guide recommendations



## TheOrkinMan (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a couple of recommendations for the guide UI that would convey more information.

The first is to outline programs that the user has scheduled to record.
The second is to change the color or hue of shows that are first-run.


----------



## CurlingSteve (Apr 1, 2008)

Exactly the post I was going to add.
I'd like to see the Guide indicate shows I already have scheduled.
Either a color indicator or a "dot" would be nice.


----------



## CurlingSteve (Apr 1, 2008)

And to add to Orkin's second issue...

What qualifies as "first run"?
Many shows play (say) at 10PM then repeat the same (fresh/new) episode at 12AM.
Does the 12AM showing still detect as "first run"?


----------



## willirl (Apr 7, 2008)

It would be nice if you could, in one or two steps, list future showings of a program from the guide. Frequently I find a program in progress and would like to record a future airing of the program (easily).


----------



## Steed (Feb 27, 2005)

You know how you see a red dot in the Guide for currently recording program? A blue or green dot on programs that are in the "to do" list would be perfect.


----------



## cliffr39 (Mar 23, 2008)

Great ideas. I'll add them to my growing "wish list" of features/changes when I submit my requests again at http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/


----------

